# Further confusion or califur?



## Enzay (Nov 10, 2014)

I've always wanted to go to a convention for the longest time, so I was thinking about going to one next year. I've never been to one before, but I have a general idea of what it's like. I live in los angeles, so the closest conventions near me are further confusion and califur. I was really wanting to go to further confusion, but it's only a couple of months away and I feel as if I would need more time for planning if I went. So I'll probably end up going to the next califur in June.

So what I'm asking is, which of the two conventions would be better for a first timer? How far ahead should I plan it out? Is it safe to go alone or should I go with someone? And I also wanted to know if any of you guys would be going xD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 10, 2014)

I will be attending Further Confusion this coming year. It was my first convention (2013), and I did have a lot of fun barring the awkward moments I had outside of the convention halls. But that may have to do with the fact I didn't consider myself part of the fandom at that time. 

It may be a tad late for FC, however. It's best to plan as soon as possible, and there's only two months left. You can still preregister, but hotel rooms go fast and it is a pain to go alone because of how expensive it can be. Besides, it's always more fun with friends, so if you can bring friends, bring friends! 

Califur is closer to you, so if money is an issue, I suggest saving up for that. If patience is an issue, I suggest Further Confusion, though there may be some complications if you're not lucky. I haven't been to Califur, so I can't vouch for that con. FC is mad fun, though.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm planning on attending FC this year, tho I haven't registered yet. It's local for me.


----------



## foxhound22 (Nov 10, 2014)

Fur con is what I would recommend! :3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 11, 2014)

FC *fur* sure!
Califur is fun but its fairly small. It is growing though. 
I attend both every year.


----------



## Enzay (Nov 11, 2014)

Sounds like furcon is highly favored haha xD
It says on the website that the pre reg price is $50. Does that pay for all 3 days or just 1?


----------



## BRN (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm getting published for my first time at FC this year, and I hear it's got an awesome reputation. It's bigger, more established, and so it's probably more fun and safer for a first time - but take a friend, eh? Or at least meet one there!


----------



## Enzay (Nov 12, 2014)

none of my IRL friends are furries, nor would they even want to go... But im sure i can find someone xD


----------



## BRN (Nov 12, 2014)

None of your IRL friends, eh? Then it might be a chance to arrange a meeting with an online friend. <: 
It's fun to go to a con, but really, familiar company enhances it (and keeps the cost down. )


----------



## Enzay (Nov 12, 2014)

BRN said:


> None of your IRL friends, eh? Then it might be a chance to arrange a meeting with an online friend. <:
> It's fun to go to a con, but really, familiar company enhances it (and keeps the cost down. )



I have a couple of online friends that ive met IRL, they could possibly want to go haha xD


----------



## Tilo (Nov 21, 2014)

I think I would be interested in going to a furcon.  If I do, I'm taking the train.  Lets get acquainted so if we go to the con, we can meet up and it will be okay.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 22, 2014)

Enzay said:


> Sounds like furcon is highly favored haha xD
> It says on the website that the pre reg price is $50. Does that pay for all 3 days or just 1?



FC is 5 days homie. I always do sponser to say fuck you to all the line goers. As to your question the 50 clams is for the whole con


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 23, 2014)

FC sounds like a blast. Not sure if I could justify traveling down there, as much as I would like to. Go drink with Batty xD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 23, 2014)

chillen with my crew justifies it Zet.
do eet, do eet nao!


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 23, 2014)

I would probably end up paying for a room solo too, so there is a place to drink close to the con if you guys are just driving in. xD
Got me all pumped for it now. I am sure I have the fundages, just the travel and time off school/work that might be an issue. Oh and the whole leaving the state thing...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 23, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I would probably end up paying for a room solo too, so there is a place to drink close to the con if you guys are just driving in. xD
> Got me all pumped for it now. I am sure I have the fundages, just the travel and time off school/work that might be an issue. Oh and the whole leaving the state thing...


Well this year is just my hubs and my housemates hubs. You could always stay with us if finding a place to stay is shit. Don't worry, us 3 are very nonchalant. Just party people ya know?
Though you would have to sleep on the floor or in the bathtub. Unless you wanna snuggle with(optional) up to 3 faggots in a huge bed. Up to you, u.u


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 23, 2014)

That would drive cost down quite a bit. I took an air matress to Rainfurrest xD Worst case I can sleep in the rental car. Just need a place to shower and chill. Perhaps work on music on downtime. And Drink  

Ed: Oh yeah, I am pretty laid back and quiet. Bit of a loner really, I would be willing to drop 1/3 of total cost. You guys going up a day early? 14th?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 23, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> That would drive cost down quite a bit. I took an air matress to Rainfurrest xD Worst case I can sleep in the rental car. Just need a place to shower and chill. Perhaps work on music on downtime. And Drink


Trust me dude, you don't want to sleep in your car in downtown San Jose. Bring your air mattress. You can stay with us no charge. And like I said, you can trust us. We aren't going to rape your assbutt.

So heres the deal. I'm paying for myself and two other people next year. I'm rich as fuck and drop Gs like they are going out of style. So you can stay with my crew for free, or possibly get stabbed while you sleep in your car in fhe parking garage.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 23, 2014)

Damn bro, that is hella cool of you. I am not sure what to say to that. I always pay my way for shit. Your generosity is greatly appreciated. 
With that being said, I am not sure whether to be excited, or afraid for my foxbutt. XD 
For real though, I could not not pay at least part.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 23, 2014)

Well the foxbutt thing is just an ongoing joke, lol.
At this point its just getting to the con. If you want to go just remember you have a home-base.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 23, 2014)

Awesome, thanks bro. I really appreciate it. I will get in contact with you and let you know yea or nay.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 23, 2014)

Well I'm always here so yeah. Lets try and make this happen.


----------

